# [Solved] Mouse non funzionante

## Luc484

Ciao a tutti! Oggi ho combinato una serie di disastri che sto cercando di sistemare, uno dei quali è il mouse che non funziona più. dmesg mi da questo risultato:

```
usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech USB RECEIVER as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB RECEIVER] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-1

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 4
```

mi pare tutto ok no? lsusb mi rileva correttamente la periferica. Come posso capire quale sia il problema? Mi sapete dare qualche consiglio?

Grazie mille!Last edited by Luc484 on Sun Apr 20, 2008 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti! Oggi ho combinato una serie di disastri che sto cercando di sistemare, uno dei quali è il mouse che non funziona più. dmesg mi da questo risultato:
> 
> ```
> usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2
> 
> ...

 

controllato xorg.conf alle voci relative al mouse?

----------

## Luc484

Mi pare che sia tutto come prima, non ho toccato nulla:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    #Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option "CorePointer" 

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/misc/psaux"

    #Option  "Protocol"     "Auto"

    #Option  "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection
```

anche se non mi spiego quel IMPS/2. Comunque mi pare che sia sempre stato così.

----------

## Tigerwalk

prova a decommentare le seguente riga

```
#Option  "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"
```

----------

## Luc484

Stessa cosa, semplicemente il puntatore non si muove. Ho provato anche con un altro mouse usb e proprio non funziona.

EDIT: L'unica cosa a cui posso pensare è che in qualche modo centri baselayout 2 che ha combinato anche tutti gli altri disastri, però non capisco come influisca su questo.

EDIT 2: Ho aggiornato il kernel dalla versione 2.6.18 alla 2.6.25 ed il problema del mouse sembra sistemato ora.

----------

